# bath tub drain leak



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i just installed a MOEN drain on my bath tub and followed the instructions that came with it step by step. i tested the drain by filling the tub full to see if it was done properly and if the bottom of the drain can sustain the pressure of a tub full of water. however, as the tub was approaching being full, the bottom of the drain started to leak.

i did put some plumbers putty on the downside of the flange of the drain basket. i did not put any dope/tape around the male threading of the basket as 1) the instructions didn't ask for it and 2) there is a rubber gasket between the part that goes immediately into the hole on the inside the tub (inside meaning which can't be seen) and i thought the gasket would take care of it.

could it be that

A) gasket may have shifted off when i was tightening the basket
B) i need some dope/tape on top of the putty AND the gasket even though the instructions didn't ask for it
C) something else

here is the drain: http://www.moen.com/replacement-parts/part?part=REPLACEMENT:90410BN

picture attached. thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the order of the parts from the bottom--upwards--

Brass drain shoe (horn)-

Rubber gasket--

Tub-

Threaded drain with a ring of plumbers putty..

Is that the order you have every thing installed


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> This is the order of the parts from the bottom--upwards--
> 
> Brass drain shoe (horn)-
> 
> ...


yesir, that order exactly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the likely problems---

Uneven opening at bottom of tub (sand or file) (Rare)

You over tightened the drain and distorted the washer (Common with newbies)

You didn't get it quite tight enough (Common enough)

It's a pretty simple --old fashioned set up---if the rubber gasket (washer) is pressed tightly between two flat surfaces--it will not leak.

So--surfaces aren't flat---washer is not in place correctly --or it's not tight enough--Those are the only things I know of to cause that leak--


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> You over tightened the drain and distorted the washer (Common with newbies)


would be my first guess. let's see...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Make sure the brass shoe (horn) is not under stress---if the horn is to low before the gasket (washer) is installed the surfaces will not be parallel to each other when the drain is screwed in--leaving one side with a larger gap--

I usually tighten the horn/drain first--then assemble the rest--so I didn't think of that in my first list of common causes --Mike---


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i just re-screwed the basket in with a new ring of putty and so far no leak. let's see. looked at the gasket from underneath and looks like a pretty even ring around the shoe, i.e. not skewed in any area so should be good to go. i'll confirm in a couple hours.

thanks, Mike


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad to help---I haven't had a leaker in many years---You are learning---

To any others reading this---just get in the habit of running your fingers over any mating surface before you install---It's common for P-traps to have a burr--or a vanity sink to have a rough opening--or a tub to have a dribble of glaze in the hole---

Use you fingers---it's so automatic after years of installing plumbing that you will do it without even thinking---Mike---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

follow mikes steps redue in that order and snug shoe up good...I use a po plug wrench with channel locks..ben


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a basket wrench just for tub drains,too. Sure helps to have just the right tools---


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i too have a special basket wrench, much better than channel locks.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you guys are funny yes a master plumber has a universal wrench po plug one end other basket wrench for tub shoe also.....so excuse me basket wrench with channel locks.....good deal guys got the job done....great...


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

tub full of water been sittin for about an hour, no leak seems like :thumbup:

thanks, fellas


----------

